# Anyone Want An Instant Collection



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

If anyone out there is interested in russian watches you might want to check this out. E-Bay 330107455979


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

Bri said:


> If anyone out there is interested in russian watches you might want to check this out. E-Bay 330107455979


Damn! too late as usual. And it only went for Â£72. That's 15 watches for Â£72


----------

